# Sort by Portrait vs Landscape in LR Mobile



## braver (Jul 12, 2015)

Folks -- if you're like me, you enjoy reclining on your sofa with iPad Air and seeing your amazing pics in great clarity and blazing speed, all properly synced from the desktop via LR Mobile and an efficient process.  Now, it presumes meditative flow and ease.  One problem is, I have to rotate the iPad all the time since I shoot in portrait often, intermingled with landscape randomly.  Victoria -- since you have a direct line to Adobe HQ, can you please ask them to add sorting by orientation?  Meanwhile I was thinking of subdividing my synced collections into Portrait and Landscape, since we can filter on it, but it seems a bit too much trouble if there's hope that the orientation sort flag will be added to LR Mobile eventually.

A+


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 13, 2015)

most cameras can be set to flip files to the right way up. Flip through your manual to find the magic buttons


----------



## RogerB (Jul 13, 2015)

braver said:


> Folks -- if you're like me, you enjoy reclining on your sofa with iPad Air and seeing your amazing pics in great clarity and blazing speed, all properly synced from the desktop via LR Mobile and an efficient process.  Now, it presumes meditative flow and ease.  One problem is, I have to rotate the iPad all the time since I shoot in portrait often, intermingled with landscape randomly.  Victoria -- since you have a direct line to Adobe HQ, can you please ask them to add sorting by orientation?  Meanwhile I was thinking of subdividing my synced collections into Portrait and Landscape, since we can filter on it, but it seems a bit too much trouble if there's hope that the orientation sort flag will be added to LR Mobile eventually.



You could try adding your vote to this thread at Adobe's official feature request site.
http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lr-mobile-sort-by-aspect-ratio


----------



## clee01l (Jul 13, 2015)

braver said:


> Folks -- if you're like me, you enjoy reclining on your sofa with iPad Air and seeing your amazing pics in great clarity and blazing speed, all properly synced from the desktop via LR Mobile and an efficient process.  Now, it presumes meditative flow and ease.  One problem is, I have to rotate the iPad all the time since I shoot in portrait often, intermingled with landscape randomly.  Victoria -- since you have a direct line to Adobe HQ, can you please ask them to add sorting by orientation?  Meanwhile I was thinking of subdividing my synced collections into Portrait and Landscape, since we can filter on it, but it seems a bit too much trouble if there's hope that the orientation sort flag will be added to LR Mobile eventually.
> 
> A+


I think what you have is an iPad problem if you have a problem at all.  You can already filter by Aspect ratio with a metadata filter in the LR filter bar. You can even sort a collection by aspect ratio in LR. I have a mixture of landscape and portrait photos in one of my LRMobile albums.  When I view this on my iPhone, portraits and landscapes always appear with their top at the top of the screen no matter which way my screen happens to be orientated.   If you are wanting to view images  on the iPad with their long edge always oriented with the long edge of the screen, you need to reorient these in the LR collection before you upload to LR Mobile. LR mobile always honors the orientation field as set in the EXIF.  So portrait heads and landscape skies will always be at the top of the viewing screen.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 13, 2015)

clee01l said:


> I think what you have is an iPad problem if you have a problem at all.  You can already filter by Aspect ratio with a metadata filter in the LR filter bar. You can even sort a collection by aspect ratio in LR. I have a mixture of landscape and portrait photos in one of my LRMobile albums.  When I view this on my iPhone, portraits and landscapes always appear with their top at the top of the screen no matter which way my screen happens to be orientated.   If you are wanting to view images  on the iPad with their long edge always oriented with the long edge of the screen, you need to reorient these in the LR collection before you upload to LR Mobile. LR mobile always honors the orientation field as set in the EXIF.  So portrait heads and landscape skies will always be at the top of the viewing screen.



You're absolutely right Cletus, it's an iPad problem (or rather a LR Mobile problem). To view images at their best on a tablet the long edge of the image needs to align with the long edge of the screen. If your synced collection is a mixture of portrait and landscaped images you find yourself constantly rotating the tablet from portrait to landscape and vice versa. The simple answer is to sort the images by aspect ratio, then you only have to change the orientation of the tablet once as you step through the images.

On LR desktop one of the sort options is aspect ratio, but that option isn't available in LR mobile. If you sort the collection on the desktop by aspect ratio, that ordering isn't carried over to LR mobile.  So what's needed is a "sort by aspect ratio" option in LR mobile. As I pointed out earlier in the thread there's a request for it in official Adobe forum, but it hasn't had many votes yet...


----------



## braver (Jul 13, 2015)

Actually, this is not an iPad problem, it is an inconvenience.  My cameras are all recording the orientation, I can iPad stationary and see all pics properly presented.

The problem for me is that I'm not seeing them full-screen.  I'd like to first see all landscape pics, holding iPad horizontally.  Then I'd turn it vertically and see all portrait pics.  That way they will all be full-screen.  In order to minimize rotation of the iPad itself, I'd like to sort the collection in LR mobile by orientation.

The sorting on LR desktop by aspect ratio does not seem to propagate to LR mobile.  How can that be accomplished?
A+


----------



## RogerB (Jul 13, 2015)

braver said:


> The sorting on LR desktop by aspect ratio does not seem to propagate to LR mobile.  How can that be accomplished?



it can't, that's why I said it's an LR mobile problem in my previous posts. There is no option to sort by aspect ratio in LR mobile. If you'd like to add your vote to the request in the Adobe forum (see link in post above) it might help persuade Adobe to implement it.


----------



## braver (Jul 13, 2015)

Ah, got it.  Upvoted.  We need a massive upvote there!


----------

